# Husquavarna Trimmer Carb Setup



## Jsup (Sep 9, 2019)

I have TWO Husquvarna string trimmers doing exactly the same thing. Both have new OEM carbs. Before we start, I've gotten pretty good setting up these small 2 cycle carbs. The ONLY brand that is giving me trouble is Husquavarna.

The machines start, run, spin up really fast, and die. Re-start, repeat. 

Suggestions? It's as if it goes lean before dying, and no matter how much I open the high side jet, it does the same thing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DND 9000 (Sep 9, 2019)

Have you checked the impulse line or passage that there is no air leak? Also the same with the fuel lines? Your filters are clean too, especially the pickup body in the tank? No other leaks on the machine? Carburetors should be clean and good when new, but you never know. Maybe have a look inside and do ultrasonic cleaning.


----------



## s sidewall (Sep 9, 2019)

What model?

Steve Sidwell


----------

